# Question About Breeding



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

OK guys I could use a little assistance. First off a disclaimer: I am only asking for advice about possibly breeding my Lab. I have not decided yet if I am going to go ahead with it. He comes from a national champion sire and a respected kennel in my state. I have had no interest in field trials or recognition for his hunting abilities. I purchased him as a pup for two reasons to hunt (pheasants and waterfowl) and to be a good family dog. He has exceeded my expectations in both. I receive compliments from hunters and non-hunters alike regarding his stature and demeanor. The breeder kept one of his brothers for their kennel to continue the bloodline so I know they are not interested in breeding him and as stated I have not tested him in field trials. I am aware that labs are a very popular breed and because of that bad breeding techniques have led to health problems. (hips, eyes, etc.) Are there any recommendations from experienced dog owners in here as to what to look for? where I should begin my research? or specific questions I should ask? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. I should also note that I am not looking for any profit from a litter or his services (if that is what you call it??)


----------



## 1fastskeeter (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you had his hips ofa certified? Also make sure the female is approved for breeding. There alot of big kennels that say if you aren't improving the breed, don't breed. Check with some national kennels on the internet to see what they look for when people want to breed their females. Might help you to decide. Just my opinion.


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

Before you decide to breed your lab.
1. Need to have hips and elbows OFA'd, and need good or better on the hips, and the elbows need to given a normal rating.
Elbows and Hips Price $200.00

2. Need to have the eyes CERF'd by a board certified Optometrist .
closest one is Minneapolis.
Eyes Cerf'd $100.00

3. You need to make sure the female, has the same health clearances.

4. Female need to have a negative brucellosis test.
B Test $35.00

5. Both Sire and Dam: Need to be tested for CNM , 
if both dogs are carriers, pups will be affected. 
CNM Test $75.00 ( Sent to France)

If you are not willing to have all these health issues checked, than you
are not really concerned, about the health of the pups. It is not cheap,
to produce healthy puppies, with sound genetics. 
I am sorry, if it sounds like I am a know it all. But you asked a question,
and this is what I believe is the ethical steps, to breeding Labradors.
When someone purchases a puppy, they are buying a member of their family. That will be with them for many years. The purchase price of a
puppy, will very cheap, when figured over their lifetime. 
I hope I have answered a few of your questions.
And I know, you have the right to disagree.
Genetic health issues, can become a mute issue, if everyone buying
puppies, demanded health clearances. Not eliminated, but at a level
where it is highly unlikely, you will have a problem. 
I am not talking about (injuries), bad luck, plays too big a role.
And Yes, I practice what I preach. All my dogs have Canine Health
Certificate Numbers. 
Hope I have helped.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Good on ya for recognizing the need to ask questions and do research before you breed your pup. I too have a female that is great and I would love to have a pup out of her. I have a standing agreement with a professional trainer/breeder for him to breed her and whelp the puppies. He is the expert and I'll let him lead the way.

RB pretty much nailed what you need to know...

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. I don't disagree at all with your statements as a matter of fact I welcome them. I posted the question to get valid responses and to do my research. I consider breeding a dog to be a serious decision especially with the health concerns regarding labs. His eyes and hips were guaranteed by the breeder or I would not have purchased him. I will continue to do my research before making any decision! Thanks again.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

WELL SAID rb. TOTALLY AGREE!!!!! HIPS,EYES AND CM MUST BE CHECKED AND CLEARED BEFORE BREEDING. GOOD LUCK


----------

